# Shooting whilst on the move, ever tried it?



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just had a thought  . I've seen plenty of videos online of people doing some pretty amazing shooting with slingshots. However; I've never seen anyone shooting their slingshot whilst moving. This could mean walking forward/backward/zig-zag etc. Has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If the shooter is moving, a technique called negative lead is employed. Aiming favoring the side your moving from. Varies for speed of motion and distance from the target. I'll do it on hikes while shooting tin cans ect. I don't stop to take the shot.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i shoot while driveing daily at cans bottles crows reflectors be suprised how good you will get while moveing at 60 mph dont do it i live in no mans land texting and driveing is not my problem shooting and driveing is.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Uh.... No. Sounds like a good idea though. I oughtta try it sometime.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Never tried it myself, but I saw Rayshot do it on the field course at the ECST last year. It was very cool to see!


----------



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)

I've seen ghost do it all the time and my mom hates it and he won't let me do it.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Alexdermietzel97 said:


> Just had a thought  . I've seen plenty of videos online of people doing some pretty amazing shooting with slingshots. However; I've never seen anyone shooting their slingshot whilst moving. This could mean walking forward/backward/zig-zag etc. Has anyone ever tried this?


Oh, I have actually. Glad It's not considered utterly barmy 

Well, I do a lot of practice with edge weapons (cutlass and bowie) to music (EBM of course!). Sort of like capilera so I get into the coordinated movement of two very sharp edges at once without accidentally amputating anything!
More recently I have introduced it a bit into shooting. As I am mainly limited to indoor practice I have set targets at various heights and shoot from distances from 5 metres to 15 metres and shoot whilst dancing like a looney to my favourite tunes. In the interest of safety I only shoot hexnuts while doing this...I think lobrounds need more concentration !


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I do it quite often. It takes a little more concentration.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I saw a video of capnjoe shooting while riding a tricycle around his property. That was pretty amazing.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I do this every once in a while to shake things up.  I don't hunt with my slingshot but I imagine practicing while moving would be useful.


----------

